# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  تكفوووووووووون أبي فزعتكم!!!

## مظلوووووم

فرجوا عني كربه...فرج الله عنكم كرب من كرب يوم القيامه!!! 
يا أخوان لدي هم أقلقني وأصابني بالهم والوسواس...
ألخصه في التالي:
قبل ست سنوات كنت أعمل بالأسهم كما هو حال أي موظف شاب سعودي يريد الخروج من طائلة الفقر وحصلت على قرض شبه (جامد)وبدا للناس أنني ذكي وأحقق أرباح كما هو حال أي عامل في الأسهم آنذاك والحقيقه......؟
أشتهرت في عملي وبانت عليّ التغيرات من سيارتي وووووو...إلخ إقراض الزملاء بمبالغ تشهد أنني أملك قرابة المليونين ونصف آنذاااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااك.....آه يالقهر*(اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر ومن غلبة الدين ومن قهر الرجال)* 
أرسل علي مديري العديد من الموظفين في محاولة لإقناعي بتشغيل مبلغ خمسمائة ألف ريال له فرفضت بحجة أنني لا أعمل إلا لحسابي فقط ولا أريد نسبة من أحد أو خلافه...لم يقتنع وأصبح يرسل الموظف تلو الآخر لإقناعي من جهه ومنهم من كان يوصل لي معلومة وفي نفس الوقت إخبارية أنني أحسد أو أنني أبين وجهة نظري في الرفض....إلخ كلها تدور حول لماذا ؟*[علماً بأنه رجل غني ومليئ بمعنى الكلمة ولكن حب المال ومحاولة إستلطاخ أكثر المدراء لمرؤسيهم ولايخفى عليكم مثل هولاء النوعيات -ويحبون المال حباً جماً]*
للأسف قبلت في الأخير شرط أن نكون شركاء بمثل مبلغه *[أي يقابل مبلغه مماثل له من عندي ]*وتقابلنا بمفردنا خارج الدوام وأعطاني ثلاثمائة ألف ريال وقال سأعطيك المائتين الباقيه خلال أسبوع....من ثم أنصرفنا وكان حريص على أن يكون الأمر *سري*.*سري*.سري.*[لايعلمه إلا الله علام الغيوب]*.
بعدها أعطاني خمسون ألف ريال ثم إتصل علي ذات يوم وقال لازم أقابلك ونكتب اللي بيننا ورحبت بالفكره إلا أنه عندما قابلته كان اللقاء في المحل التجاري الخاص به وبالفعل قابلته وكنت أنا وهو والعاملين في المحل من الجنسية الهنديه وقال لي:تعرف الدنيا حياة وموت وأنا أعطيتك مبلغ وراح أكمل لك الباقي والوقت الحين مايساعدنا (كان المؤذن يؤذن لصلاة العشاء بتوقيت الرياض)وكنت قد أخبرته بأن زوجتي مريضه ولا أستطيع أن أتأخر أو أنتظر فقال لي طيب ماعندك دفتر شيكات قلت :نعم قال أعطني شيك على بال ما نتقابل ونكتب اللي بيني وبينك وبالفعل أخرجت دفتر الشيكات وحررت له شيك بمبلغ خمسمائة ألف ريال وقال أكتب قرضه حسنه* وللأسف كتبتها*

بعدها أنشلغت في مرض زوجتي -شافاها الله- ووووووووووووووووووولم يكمل المبلغ إلا على شكل دفع وإستخلاص ديون من ناس أقصد يقول لي عند فلان كذا خذه منه ويالله حتى صار المبلغ تقريباً (485000)ريال بعدها كنت أحاول أقابلها وكان يقول هاه فيه أرباح وهو يعلم أن السوق لك عليه وماهو لازم نتقابل إللي عندك مايضيع يعرف إني ثقه - بكل أسى - سامحوني يارجالات الثقه فهذا هو حال الناس في هذا الزمن .
المهم في الحديث أن بعد مايقارب أربعة أشهر صار الإنهيار الكبير وبعدها .......تعرفون الباقي أفلس من أفلس ووووووأنا مع الجماعه.
والله قمت بطلب دعمي بمبلغ لكون المبلغ الباقي عندي تقريباً ثمانمائة ألف ورفض وقال أنا حاط مبالغ في محافظ كثيره البنك الأمريكي والبريطاني ووووليس لدي إستعداد للمغامره وأخبرته بأنني مظطر لدعم مبلغي وبعت أرضين كانت عندي ثم سيارتي ثم ثم ثم ثم ثم ثم ثم ثم ثم بما فيها رواتبي تقريباً خمسة عشر إلى عشر لاف شهرياً.
الخلاصه: في يوم من الأيام حضر إلي أحد الزملاء ويقول ما أبيك تزعل فلان أرسلني عليك وقال يطلبك فلوس قرضه حسنه وأنت من ثلاث سنين ما عطيته شيء !قلت :كيف 
ناديت أحد الشهود (المراسيل)وقلت كل الكلام اللي عندك وبعد سماعه قال له الرجل يكذب الموضوع اللي بينهم أسهم وليست سلف.أنصدم خوينا .وراح وقال أبلغه.
بعدها أصبح يعدد في المراسيل بحجة أنها سلفه.وقمت بدوري بإرسال أناس ثقات له لمنزله وتبعتهم لإقابله وأحاول إطاحته بما بيننا وبالفعل صار وأنكر وقال أنا مسلفك وووووبعدين أعترف قدام الحاضرين أن الموضوع أسهم وأنه شريك في الربح لا الخسارة وطلبت منه أمام الحاضرين أن يقوم ليتطهر ويحلف أنه مسلفني وياخذ اللي يحلف عليه لو أروح أشحذها من الشارع ورفض وقال لست أنت من يحلفني وعلى ضوء إجابته طلبت من الحاضرين الشهاده بما سمعوه [أنا أعرف أن معظمهم لن يشهد معي وسيعتذر].
في يوم من الأيام وردتني شكوى من الغرفه التجاريه وحضرت وحاولوا الوصول لصلح ودي ورفضت وطلبت مواصلة الدعوى نظاماً وبالفعل وصلنا لوزارة التجارة وهاك طلبت تطبيق الماده (116)بحق الشيك وقلبه إلى مستند وتوجيه المدعي باللجوء للقضاء -بحكم مضيء أكثر من ست أشهر عليه-وبالفعل رفضت دعواه *وأخذوا بالماده المذكوره وتغريمي ثلاثة الاف ريال والتشهير باسمي في الصحف لمدة شهر واحد* وصلني هذا اليوم بلاغ الحضور بالمحكمه في الشهر الفضيل .
أرجو ممن لديه أي خلفية عن الموضوع ...إفادتي مشكوراً وليعلم أنه بإفادته سيفرج عني هماً يعلمه الله فأنا لا أعلم كيف أنام حتى موعد تلك الجلسه وكلي أفكار وهواجييس وتوقعات تقبع تحت طائلة لو ولو ولو ولو............أصحاب الهموم يعرفون قصدي ويعلم الله أن ماكتبته كله صحيحاً ويحكي الواقع ويعلم الله أنني

*مظلوووووووووووووووووووووو وم* و*مقهوووووووووووووووووووووو وووووور* 

فعلى الرغم من خسارتي وإستمرار نزيفي لمدة خمس سنوات قادمه [سداد القرض البنكي] قام هذا الرجل بقصم ظهري وإلحاق الضرر بسمعتي في العمل وبين أقاربي وبين أبناء عمومتي فلم يترك قريباً ولا بعيداً إلا وأخبره بأنه أقرضني وأنني لم أوفيه حقه مستغلاً غلطتي وثقتي به بتحرير ي ذلك الشيك.
*وليعلم الجميع أن ثقتي بالله كبيرة وأنني مهيأ نفسياً أنه لو حكم له لأسوأ إحتمال فوالله لن يزيدني ذلك إلا فرحاً وقوة فالله فوقي وفوقه وسآخذ حقي في الآخرة إن لم يكن على وجه هذه الفانية.*
أرجو الرد من الجميع *فكلي أمل بعموم القراء وآرائكم هي ما أستنير به وفقك الله* ...
علماً أن الشيك حرر في عبارة .*مبلغ خمسامائة الف ريال سداد قرضه حسنه*.ولدي شهود .ولدي إستعداد لآداء اليمين .
ولكني لازلت آمل وكلي أمل في الله ثم فيكم ممثلاً في هذا *الصرح الشامخ*.
في إفادتي عن موضوعي بصفه عاجله فلا يعقل ولن أصدق بأنه لايوجد بالمنتدى قاض أو محامي أو مجرب أو من مرّ عليه أو على أحد اقاربه أو أصدقائه مثل هذا الموضوع وما خوفي إلا من كلمة "*قرضه حسنه*" نكبتني وأنا أعرف أنها مصيبه فما القول والرد فيها................,*آمل إفادتي مشكورين*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*باديء ذي بدء أود وأن أرحب بك في المنتدى في هذه الأيام المباركة داعيا المولى عز وجل وأن يلطف بك في مصابك وأن يهون عليك وأن يخلف عليك بالخير وأن يرزقك رزقا وفيرا ......*
*وأرجو وأن يعيننا الله على مساعدتك في دفع الظلم عنك ولو قليلا ونعدك بأننا سنبحث في مسألتك من واقع القانون السعودي علنا نجد مخرج قانوني من هذا المأزق وفى ذات الوقت لا نظلم الرجل فيأخذ كل منكما حقه بما يرضى الله .....*
*وأود أن أستفهم منك عن بعض الأمور ......*
*كما فهمت من حديثك العلاقة التي ربطتكما علاقة في مجملها علاقة تعاقدية قائمة على الشراكة في تجارة الأسهم التي تجيدها أنت والتي ولجها هو بالاشتراك بماله معك طمعا في الأرباح ....ولكن بدلا من تحرير عقد شراكة تم تحرير شيك بالمبلغ بواسطتك "قرضة حسنة" ...وبسوء نية منه ....*
*حين ألمت بك الخسائر أنكر هو هذه الشراكة واحتج مقابلتك بأنه أقرضك المال وأنك فقط مدين له "قرضة حسنة" وأنه لا يوجد ثمة علاقة تعاقدية بينكما أو علاقة شراكة بينكما ....*
*أي أنه والحالة هذه انصرفت نيته إلى الربح فقط وليس تحمل الخسائر معك وهو ما يدخل في مسائل الربا .....*
*هل اتخذت أنت ثمة إجراءات لإثبات كون أن حقيقة العلاقة فيما بينكما كانت قائمة على الشراكة والتعاقد ؟؟* 
*هل تستطيع إثبات يسارك في وقت تحريرك للشيك له ؟؟*
*هل استثمرت المبلغ محل الشيك جميعه في تجارة الأسهم بأن أضفته إلى محفظتك وضاربت به ؟؟*
*هل تستطيع جلب كشف حساب بالصفقات التي تمت من خلالك فبل تحريرك للشيك وبعد تحريرك للشيك له بحيث نستطيع من خلاله توضيح أنه قد تم زيادة حجم الصفقات بناء على الزيادة المالية في المحفظة والتي خلفها إيداعك لمبلغ الشيك بالحافظة ؟؟*
*المغزى أنك إذا استطعت جلب كشف حساب ووضحت به أنه في فترة زمنية معينة حال يسارك ورغدك المالي تم إضافة مبلغ 485000 ريال إلى محفظتك المالية في تجارة الأسهم وأن هذا المبلغ تم إضافته بتاريخ يتوافق مع تاريخ تحريرك للشيك له " وإذا ماتمت مقاصة بين المبالغ التي تداوم أنت على المضاربة بها والذي سيظهرها كشف الحساب سيظهر أنه في توقيت معين يتوافق مع توقيت تحريرك للشيك له تم زيادة المبالغ التي تداولت به في مرحلة معينة بمبلغ 485000 ريال " ...وتستطيع أن تأخذ ذلك كقرينة على إثبات روايتك ..فضلا عن إثبات علاقتك به من خلال المرسال الذي كان يرسله لك أو من خلال أي شهود آخرين .....*
*وكما ذكرت لك سابقا سأحاول البحث لك من خلال القانون السعودي عن حل لمسألتك وإذا أردت يمكننا إيصالك بأحد السادة المحامين السعوديين الأفاضل المتخصصين في هذا المجال ليدافع عنك أمام الجهات السعودية المختصة  ....*
*خالص تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم ....*

----------


## مظلوووووم

*[gdwl] 
أي أنه والحالة هذه انصرفت نيته إلى الربح فقط وليس تحمل الخسائر معك وهو ما يدخل في مسائل الربا .....
هل اتخذت أنت ثمة إجراءات لإثبات كون أن حقيقة العلاقة فيما بينكما كانت قائمة على الشراكة والتعاقد ؟؟ 
هل تستطيع إثبات يسارك في وقت تحريرك للشيك له ؟؟
هل استثمرت المبلغ محل الشيك جميعه في تجارة الأسهم بأن أضفته إلى محفظتك وضاربت به ؟؟
هل تستطيع جلب كشف حساب بالصفقات التي تمت من خلالك فبل تحريرك للشيك وبعد تحريرك للشيك له بحيث نستطيع من خلاله توضيح أنه قد تم زيادة حجم الصفقات بناء على الزيادة المالية في المحفظة والتي خلفها إيداعك لمبلغ الشيك بالحافظة ؟؟
[/gdwl]

نعم أستطيع مراجعة البنك وإستخراج كشف حساب يثبت ذلك ففي مره أودعت مبلغ ثلاثمائة ألف ريال دفعه واحده ومره خمسون ألف ريال ومره خمسون ألف ريال ومرات متفرقات تقريباً بثمانية ثمانون ألف ريال وجميعها كانت في المضاربه في الأسهم رفق ماكنت أملك من مبلغ كما قد أضفت أنا عدة مبالغ تقارب مبلغه في أوقات مختلفه -أي بعد* 
*تحرير الشيك وقبله أيضاً- كما أن لدي شهود ثقات شاهدين على إعترافه بالشراكه وأن الرابط بيني وبينه -كان الحديث عن الشيك- علاقة شراكه وأنه كان شريك بالربح لا الخساره(الربا أجارنا الله منه وأنني أجبته بأن هذا ربا وأنا لا أوافقه على الحرام)وشاهدين أيضاً على كلامه بأنها شراكة أسهم محليه ، لدرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة أنه قال يارجال مخاطباً الموجودين أنا أعطيته المبلغ يشغله بس ماهو في الأسهم-محاولاً التملص من سالفة الأسهم- وأكمل بقوله وماتدخلت فيه يشغلها وإلا يحطها في النـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ار تخيل هذا الكلام ولدي شهود عليه،وهم على إستعداد للحضور وقت طلبهم ،أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرني وفقك الله وجزاك ألف خير لازلت أدعي لك بظهر الغيب وأنتظر ما يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤل إليه نتيجة بحثك.*
*أخوووووووووووووووك/مظلوووووم*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أخي السائل* 
*نود إعلامكم بأنه سيصل يوم الخميس القادم إلى القاهرة بإذن الله أحد السادة المحامين السعوديين الأفاضل المتخصصين في مجال مسألتكم وهو الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ / عبد الله الوهيبى المحامى بالرياض ....وسأوافيه مساءا بالقاهرة ......وأعدك بأن أتطرق معه في الحديث في مسألتك ...واعدك أيضا أن أنقل لك هنا ما اسفر عنه النقاش من نتائج عمليه قد تعود عليك بالنفع ....* 
*والى ذلك الوقت خالص تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم....*

----------


## مظلوووووم

*بارك الله لك في مالك وصحتك وولدك وأسأل الله العلي القدير أن أستطيع خدمتك بأي شيئ أستطيعه بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه.*

----------


## مظلوووووم

*كما أشكرك .*
*وأبارك لك في هذا الشهر الفضيل* 
*وأسأل الله أن يعيده عليك وأنت بأتم الصحة والعافيه*

----------


## مظلوووووم

**

----------


## مظلوووووم

*لازلت أنتطر منك الرد على أحر من الجمر وأنتم خير من يقدر مثل هذا الأموووووووووووووووووووووور*

----------


## عبدالله الوهيبي

أخي الفاضل مظلوم 
أتمنى منك التواصل معي هاتفياً في أقرب وقت ممكن عبر هاتفي الجوال، الذي تم إرساله لك على الخاص .
وبإمكانك زيارتي في مكتبي في أي وقت تشاء 
تحياتي لك 
أخوك المحامي / عبدالله بن وهيبي الوهيبي

----------


## مظلوووووم

*ولكن ماهي مرئياتك يا أستاذي الفاضل*

----------

